# Long threads simply because they have deleted



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Whatever you do don't reply to this!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

but....but....I feel the need


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

me too..


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> me too..


 no show without [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Whatever you do don't reply to this!


Whatever you say. :


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Just couldn't leave it 

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

yup - we have to IRON these things out.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Can we delete this thread please? It offends me.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

no worries, I for one will not be responding


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

DOH!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

this threads getting to long to read everything on it so ill just agree with the previous poster


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

:-X :-X :-X :-X ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Spammer!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> this threads getting to long to read everything on it so ill just agree with the previous poster


I'll second that.

Whatever it was - I came straight in at page 2....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I disagree!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> I disagree!


Trust you, that's because your from the other side  ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I will be withdrawing this reply in a minute.

Because its not true. has never been true so therefore I won't.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ach - this is a pathetic excuse for a long thread....... wot a load of bull.......


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Horses for courses really  ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Swings and roundabouts to be honest.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I agree!

what about slides and junctions?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I agree!
> 
> what about slides and junctions?


just make sure your EBD is turned on?
should come to a nice, controlled halt then....


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> I agree!


You would that's beacuse your from the other side  ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Whatever floats your boat. Sometimes you have to say what the hey, and just get on with it.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

not as good as sliced bread though


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

only fresh sliced bread


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Whos getting married?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

is it thursday already :-/


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

HOVIS [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

don't forget your davdg keyrings for stocking fillers,i have one so i will have kylie in stockings please ;D


----------

